# Rebale Operation



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Caught this on you tube.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's alot of machine. Wish we could have seen it work. I bought a couple of hay racks from a guy who had a 60 by 160 foot Barn and he switched from doing squares to rounds he bought a Bale unroller have it fed into a little square baler and once it was baled it went up an elevator and dropped into a cage wagon. He would just count how many Bales dropped and took it to the customer

His rationing was you can Bale a lot more hay in rounds and maintain quality better than squares. Less work and time. He could Bale everything in the AC and then rebale during the winter and a heated cab. Said he kept all of his customers and gained 30 pounds... Lol


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

The thing that caught my attention was the guy said he put 1.8 million bales through the 1839 baler before he replaced it. AGCO needs to use that guy for a commercial for their small sq balers.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Would be nice to see it running...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot of thought (and $) went into that set-up....


----------

